# Who would have thought in 1961.



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Dads old girl kept running ruff so I told dad we couldn't work her enough blowing snow to run all that 7 month old gas out. We decided the tank should be drained and new gas put in there.

I got the snap/wire hose clamp off and was working the old hose off when it came apart. some of the nipple came with it and part stayed in the carb. Who would have thought the old girl would have a plastic part on her.

*I need to know the size of that L shaped inlet nipple for the 9 hp Briggs engine.*
better days for dad for sure.


















Thanks

 Al


----------

